# 25 lb striper caught today the 13th at w.w



## brobert (Oct 18, 2005)

My brother and I went down to wildwood today. We left home at 4:30 am. Used surf clams and mullet as bait. Got ALL the bites and fish on MULLET 0 on the clams. 

Caught about 15 blue fish and my brother caught the biggest fish he has ever caught. I was unhooking a blue on my rod when his reel started screaming like a power drill. Took him about 15 minutes to get it in. ( he was using 14 lb test and a size 2 bluefish hook) . One other dude had about 100 lbs of blues . Good day before 11 pm , after that it sucked.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

How big were the blues?


----------



## brobert (Oct 18, 2005)

from 2 - 6 lbs


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good Job.......*

Way to go!!!!!


----------



## brobert (Oct 18, 2005)

Funny part was, out of all the people fishing , my brother one other guy and me are the only ones who caught anything. My brother is new to fishing. I told him to watch the water and dont just try to cast as far as he could all the time. He kept casting near bait fish like i told him and caught the biggest fish of the day in that area that we fished. All the other guys had higher priced combos with chest wadders etc. My brother has a cheap sea stalker combo and no wadders, walking in knee deep water in jeans and sneakers. lol But he watched the water when the other guys just kept casting as far as they could.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sometimes......*

That's just the way it happens. Where in wildwood were ya?


----------



## brobert (Oct 18, 2005)

Between 4th and 5th


----------

